# Need Help Identifying Erhu Piece



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

I've been in love with this piece for years now ever since I stumbled upon it through P2P in the early 2000s (I think 2003? 2004?).

I've been lucky to find it on Youtube: 




However, I cannot find any information on it at all. I'm pretty sure it's a traditional piece, because it was covered on this CD: 




Same song, different versions, though I think I prefer the former. I tried searching for "Song of Melancholy," but no dice there.

Any help in identifying the piece?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry not me.............................


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I would suggest you try asking our member Myriadi or post it in the classical area in the topic 'Essential non-western classical music'.


----------

